# experimental equipment



## cdestroyer (Nov 4, 2020)

1967 the uss england dlg22.. we are testing new stabilized binoculars..once you have a scene in eyepiece you squeeze the handle and when the ship rolls your view stays steady....
we also tried using voice over the signal light which worked fair but not with the red night filter.


----------



## Chet (Nov 4, 2020)

Remember when an American cargo vessel was hijacked off the coast of Somalia? Navy Seals were able to shoot the Somalian holding the captain of the ship on a lifeboat afloat from the vessel they were on. Shooting accurately from pitching ship to pitching ship must have used some kind of technology like the binoculars you mention.

We used voice over a laser beam when I attended college.


----------

